# real estate lawyer



## marcus2418 (Jan 24, 2013)

hi there

i have agreed to buy an apartment off plan in boracay. can anyone recommend a good lawyer experienced in residential property? i am not looking for the cheapest, rather someone professional and experienced that speaks good english.
on this basis, it may be difficult to find someone locally, and thus they may be based in makati city or manilla

many thanks in anticipation

mark
manchester, UK


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Marcus,

Hopefully you'll get some information on what you need. I will say this though, No matter how tempted, do not do business with an apartment owner or an attorney here unless you are here in person. Paying for anything when not here would amount to throwing your $$$ away for nothing most likely. Don't take chances!


----------



## marcus2418 (Jan 24, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hi Marcus,
> 
> Hopefully you'll get some information on what you need. I will say this though, No matter how tempted, do not do business with an apartment owner or an attorney here unless you are here in person. Paying for anything when not here would amount to throwing your $$$ away for nothing most likely. Don't take chances!


many thanks gene and violet, i appreciate the advice

mark


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

marcus2418 said:


> hi there
> 
> i have agreed to buy an apartment off plan in boracay. can anyone recommend a good lawyer experienced in residential property? i am not looking for the cheapest, rather someone professional and experienced that speaks good english.
> on this basis, it may be difficult to find someone locally, and thus they may be based in makati city or manilla
> ...


Good luck Marcus- Boracay is a nice place for holiday and I think you are very brave buying a place there. I'm afraid it's not as hassle free as buying a property in UK. Having said that, it is sensible to get a good lawyer that someone you know personally recommend. 

I love Boracay and was there last Feb and back again next month- to get away from cold England  

All the best!


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

marcus2418 said:


> hi there
> 
> i have agreed to buy an apartment off plan in boracay. can anyone recommend a good lawyer experienced in residential property? i am not looking for the cheapest, rather someone professional and experienced that speaks good english.
> on this basis, it may be difficult to find someone locally, and thus they may be based in makati city or manilla
> ...


Philippine property law is based on USA law. Lawyers in the Philippine are based on, maybe I better not say! I know of a bar manager that was arrested and spent 9 months in a Philippine jail. His lawyer did not know about a Habeas corpus. Another friend of mine told me about a friend of his that was in jail. He asked him to get a lawyer for him. My friend did get one and paid the deposit. My friend finally got him out of jail. A few week later the lawyer called saying he needed more money . My friend told him he was crazy, you never visited him or did anything!


----------



## marcus2418 (Jan 24, 2013)

c_uk said:


> Good luck Marcus- Boracay is a nice place for holiday and I think you are very brave buying a place there. I'm afraid it's not as hassle free as buying a property in UK. Having said that, it is sensible to get a good lawyer that someone you know personally recommend.
> 
> I love Boracay and was there last Feb and back again next month- to get away from cold England
> 
> All the best!


cheers c

i will probably get out there next month to meet with the lawyer [ when i find one!]

it is tather cold here

marcus


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

marcus2418 said:


> cheers c
> 
> i will probably get out there next month to meet with the lawyer [ when i find one!]
> 
> ...


Yes, it is- been snowing and I can't wait to see Sunshines next month!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Use caution. My Australian son purchased a condo from plan on the Camaya Coast in 2009 for delivery in 2011. It's now 2013 and he is looking at an empty lot. Good luck..


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

I would not go any where near buying a property here..good luck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Munchie said:


> Use caution. My Australian son purchased a condo from plan on the Camaya Coast in 2009 for delivery in 2011. It's now 2013 and he is looking at an empty lot. Good luck..


Been there done that, we purchased a lot and boy was it expensive, we put down 5000 dollars and made monthly payments of $600 for about two years, anyway the company went bankrupt and so did our money, we ended up just building a house with the family were all squatters.

I tried to get a title for the family on the land they have been squatting on for 45 years but I also had some bad dealings with lawyers here they alway's want to meet and go out to dinner, wine and dine and nothing got done and this man was a Vice Mayor at the time, I got tired of it and said "Who cares" let them kick us out, I will move and squat somewhere else, it's cheaper and you can't keep a house anyway, you are allowed as a foreigner to own a condo though.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

marcus2418 said:


> i have agreed to buy an apartment off plan in boracay. can anyone recommend a good lawyer experienced in residential property?


Hi Mark,

I have friends in Boracay, I'm going to visit them next month and cannot wait 

I will ask them when I am there if they can recommend anyone locally and if so I'll let you know.


----------



## Gonta1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Marcus did you ever find an honest real estate lawyer? I just posted asking for a recommendation then I saw your request. I hired a lawyer here in Manila to assist in a title change. I have paid him his full fee plus all the necessary BIR taxes etc. it has been 5 months and he is giving me the run around as to why it is taking so long.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Outdated Thread*



Gonta1 said:


> Marcus did you ever find an honest real estate lawyer? I just posted asking for a recommendation then I saw your request. I hired a lawyer here in Manila to assist in a title change. I have paid him his full fee plus all the necessary BIR taxes etc. it has been 5 months and he is giving me the run around as to why it is taking so long.


*Considering the post you are replying to is roughly two years old, the original poster has likely resolved the issue and has not posted since.

With that in mind, this thread is now* :closed_2:*...*


----------

